# mailto-Link kann nur 255 Zeichen: gibt´s Möglichkeiten zur Erweiterung?



## onkele (15. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ein "zu großes" Problem mit einem mailto-Link:

Die Zeichenanzahl bei diesem Befehl ist meines Wissens auf 255 begrenzt. Outlook kann aber z.B. mehr als 255 Zeichen im Empfängerfeld vertragen - mit copy/paste läßt sich dieses sozusagen "ohne Ende" befüllen.
Wenn ich nun eine "Gruppe" mit mehreren Adressen habe, die ich dem Mailto-Link hinterlegen möchte, ist nach dieser Zeichenanzahl Schluß - der Rest wird abgeschnitten.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, wie ich dem Link beibringen kann (vielleicht JavaScript ?), dass ein längerer Inhalt übernommen und in der neu erstellten Mail ins Empfängerfeld eingetragen wird?

(ich hab hier in verschiedensten Bereichen mal rumgesucht, aber nichts gefunden - somit vorab gleich mal sorry, wenn doch schon irgendwo was dazu stehen sollte)

Wäre toll, wenn mir hier jemand helfen könnte.

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## SilentWarrior (15. Juli 2004)

Du könntest es mit PHP machen, indem du bei Klick auf den Link auf eine andere Seite weiterleitest (oder auf die gleiche), die dann die E-Mails versendet.


----------



## onkele (15. Juli 2004)

Hallo "Silent Warrior",

vielen Dank für den Tipp. 

Dann werd ich mich mal Richtung PHP schlau machen (noch wenig Erfahrung momentan) - hast Du zufällig eine Quelle für ein gutes Skript, das ich in der Richtung verwenden könnte? Ansonsten starte ich selbst mal eine Expedition durch's Web.

Beste Grüße,
Marco


----------



## Gumbo (15. Juli 2004)

Folgendes wäre auch möglich:
	
	
	



```
<form action="mailto:benutzer1@anbieter.de" method="get">
  <label for="subject">Betreff:</label><input type="text" id="subject" name="subject" value="Betreff hier" />
  <label for="cc">Kopie an:</label><input type="text" id="cc" name="cc" value="benutzer2@anbieter.de,benutzer3@anbieter.de" />
  <label for="bcc">Blindkopie an:</label><input type="text" id="bcc" name="bcc" value="benutzer4@anbieter.de,benutzer5@anbieter.de" />
  <label for="body">Inhalt</label><textarea id="body" name="body">Inhalt hier</textarea>
  <input type="submit" style="display:block" />
</form>
```


----------



## SilentWarrior (15. Juli 2004)

onkele: Aber immer doch. 

Allgemeine Infos zu PHP:

Schattenbaum.net
Galileo Computing <openbook> PHP 4
PHP.net - die offizielle Website von PHP
Auch konkret zu deinem Problem gibt's was bei Schattenbaum.net.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## onkele (15. Juli 2004)

hallo zusammen,

test angekommen   ...

...und die ganzen Tipps auch - vielen Dank für die Anregungen - dann mach ich mich mal "auf den Weg"... 

Beste Grüße,
Marco


----------

